# not from China not irradiated!!!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah!!! I thought I would share this info CANZ real meat treats are jerky like treat (95% meat) that break up real easy for training. We have been feeding them since Jasper was a puppy--- but of course now I am checking everything. They are softer than the whole fillet type jerky and of course they are smaller so they are not as good for their teeth as the jerky is. But they are great for training and small rewards. I knew they were not made in China- but the irradition thing was haunting me too. Here's the response I got to my question "Are Canz Real Meat treats irradiated?"



> Absolutely not! In fact we have been active in trying to prevent the FDA from allowing irradiated foods to be called cold pasteurization or worse yet not be labeled at all.
> 
> Below is a link to additional information about the fight to prevent FDA and USDA from allowing irradiated foods to go unlabeled.
> 
> ...


Here is the companies web site--

http://www.canz.com/

the best price I found on these is from sitstay.com 
I can find them in stores here but they are $5 or more dollars than they are on-line. be sure to get the big bag!!! They come in all sorts of flavors -- the boys favorites are the Chicken and Venison.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you for posting the product, the best place to buy them and the favorites of your boys. 

It is hard to believe that there is a jerky-style treat that is easy to break off. I love having new treats to movtivate my crew in training, so this is definitely on my shopping list. (My last two favs are both made in China so they are off my list now.)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kimberly, yes my boys Rabbit Jerky was made in China too. I am still looking for something to replace it-- Most times Jasper won't eat in the morning and he would vomit bile in the afternoon if he didn't --so I was tossing him a rabbit fillet in the morning for breakfast (it was the only thing I could get him to eat) I don't think he needs it anymore---but I liked it because they really, really had to chew them and I think it was good for their teeth. Bravo makes a chicken Jerky that Cash likes but Jasper won't touch it. 

But the Canz are much softer- little squares- that break into even littler pieces very easily. The only problem with these are-- you can kiss biscuit type treats goodbye LOL the boys won't touch them.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy, 

Thanks for posting the infor. I too went though my dog treats and chews and threw away all "made in china". I didn't have much left after that, and we have been trying new stuff. I found good chews from Merrick, we just tried Texas Taffy, jr beef jerk. I don't know if it is irradiated, though.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Merrick products not irradiated*

My boys also love Merrick products. I wrote them several months ago to ask if their products are irradiated and they said NO! Here is the letter I got back from them today:

Hello,

I apologize for the delayed response, as you can imagine, due to the Pet
Food recalls earlier this year; we have been inundated with e-mails,
phone calls and voice messages. We are diligently working to catch up
on all e-mails. By the way, none of our products are affected by these
recalls.

No, we do not irradiate any of our food or treats items. Our foods and
treats are all natural and since radiation is not natural, we do not use
this process. We use temperatures and cooking time to safeguard against
bacteria's.

If I can be of further assistance let me know and again, I apologize for
the delay.

Best regards,

Ruby
Merrick Pet Care


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you for sharing that Jane. Merrick is the only beef product that I buy for chewy treats and have really been pleased with them so far. The products I've bought don't have a strong smell, nor do they seem to have any coloring, so this notice is just one more bit of icing on the cake so to speak.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that Jane! I've been really happy with Kubrick's flossies too (as has he!) so I'm glad that it's good for him as well as being good for him.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy thanks for sharing. I have given them before and the people at the training club call them meats so thanks for including the link so I recognized the bag!

Amanda


----------

